# Is it ok to feed a adult dog food?



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Bought a bag of Orijen puppy food on accident instead of the regular adult food. Don't what to throw it out so I was wondering if there going be any issues. Have a 12 yr old Pomeranian.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't you just return it for the adult food?


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Open the bag already. Was out of town and got my brother to buy it from me but he bought the puppy version instead of the adult version. Been feeding him puppy food for the last 3 days. No issues yet just trying to be alittle careful that's it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I generally wouldn't recommend feeding a puppy food to a 12 year old dog. it can be a bit high in protein and can cause them to gain weight. Just keep an eye on your dog and make sure that he does ok on it.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

phunkyphat said:


> Open the bag already. Was out of town and got my brother to buy it from me but he bought the puppy version instead of the adult version. Been feeding him puppy food for the last 3 days. No issues yet just trying to be alittle careful that's it.


Gotcha. I've never run into a store that won't accept returns, even on opened food.


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

NutroGeoff said:


> I generally wouldn't recommend feeding a puppy food to a 12 year old dog. it can be a bit high in protein and can cause them to gain weight. Just keep an eye on your dog and make sure that he does ok on it.


Thanks for your feedback. Only going to feed him Orijen puppy food until it's gone. Usually it takes him about a month to finish the small 5 pound bag. Then going back to Orijen adult and 6 fish.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We fed our old golden retriever (from 14 on) puppy food because we had puppies and he liked that food more. it didn't affect him at all


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

As long as there aren't any medical issues and you portion it properly (so there is no weight gain) there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

You could also buy your regular food and mix it. It would take longer to use up the puppy food, but it would reduce the amount your dog was getting per day. Might be an option if your dog starts gaining weight.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Buy a small bag of your regular food, mix it together, then fill a gallon size freezer bag or two, freezing it until it's needed. I freeze kibble when I find a good deal on a bag that's too big for my small dogs. That way it won't get stale or go rancid before you use it all.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> I generally wouldn't recommend feeding a puppy food to a 12 year old dog. it can be a bit high in protein and can cause them to gain weight. Just keep an eye on your dog and make sure that he does ok on it.


It may be higher in fat which could cause weight gain but senior dogs need high protein.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

phunkyphat said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Only going to feed him Orijen puppy food until it's gone. Usually it takes him about a month to finish the small 5 pound bag. Then going back to Orijen adult and 6 fish.


Why not get a small bag of adult & mix them?


----------

